# USA Trains - Train Power 10 Transformer Problem



## Lawman (Aug 4, 2013)

Just to make sure I'm not doing something stupid, I thought I'd run it by the experts before I send the whole thing back...

I purchased the USA Trains Power 10 Transformer/Walkaround Controller yesterday. Hooked it up to a straight strip of track to test it. I followed the start-up procedures and turned it on only to watch my test engine shoot off the end of the track! Apparently the "Controller" only actually controls the direction. The rest of the functions: Speed, Momentum, Brakes etc... DO NOT WORK... I replaced the connecting telephone (type) cord without any success.

Any ideas on this would be appreciated... Thanks

Charles


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

A couple of questions. Did you buy it new or used? Do you have a multi (volt/amp) meter? If you have a meter, check the voltage coming to the track and make adjustments to the speed and see if it changes the voltage. If you don't have a meter I strongly suggest that you get one. They are very handy for problem solving. Radio Shack and other dealers have inexpensive meters ($30 or less). Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be interested to see if it is used, several people have had difficulty with that product. 

Greg


----------



## CLBee (Dec 11, 2009)

The only problem I have with mine is that the momentum control works backwards from the directions. One thing I did find out is you have to double check that the track wires are secure and tight otherwise, it does goofy things. If it is new, I would contact where you brought or USA Trains.


----------



## Lawman (Aug 4, 2013)

Appreciate the feedback.... I bought it brand new.. Unpacked it from a sealed package myself..... I'll get out my old meter and check that tomorrow. Thanks for the input... 

Charles


----------



## Rons G Rrails (Sep 30, 2013)

So, how are things going with the transformer? I need a new power pack. Did you send it back to the manufacturer?

Ron


----------



## Lawman (Aug 4, 2013)

Just talked to "Joe" (at USA Trains) yesterday and explained the problem. He said there was a definite problem in the transformer itself and it would have to be fixed. It's less than a month old but I still have to pay the shipping back to Malden,MA.







The thing weighs a ton! At least I'll get it fixed and they will pay to ship it back. I'll let you know how that turns out...


----------



## CLBee (Dec 11, 2009)

Be patient with USAT, I am still waiting on replacement parts ordered on 11/4. Christmas is coming soon so I guess they are slammed with orders.


----------



## Lawman (Aug 4, 2013)

You are right about being patient... I'm lucky it's turned cold so I'm more concerned with reading up on all this "stuff" rather than digging outside in the frozen dirt!  Still Waiting! 


Charles


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2013)

Hopefully you will get it back soon...I didn't have any issues with my power pack.....Knock on wood.


----------



## Lawman (Aug 4, 2013)

Just a quick follow up... Sent the whole unit back to what ended up being the Charles Ro Supply Company. They sent me what looks like a brand new one in return and it works perfectly. Took about two weeks. 


Good job Charles Ro!


----------

